# Pacific Preferred Insurance broker in California



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey all - any of you work with these guys who partnered with Mercury to insure California rideshare drivers? I just submitted a quote. Curious if any Cali drivers have worked with them?

http://www.pacificinsuresme.com/#!ridesharing/ctgm


----------

